# Brother PE500 font size



## huntindog (Nov 28, 2014)

I just got a Brother PE500. It appears that the Font size is "Small/Medium/Large"
I would really like a size between small and medium.
I don't see a way to make this happen. I thought it would work similar to the Word program on my computer.
Is there a way to do this?
TIA


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are asking if there is a built-in font in the middle of the two, the answer is no. There is no way to change that unless Brother decides to create a new font and provide a software update for the machine. Brother does sell embroidery cards with fonts on them, that could be an option.

Your only other option would be to use software on your computer to create the lettering and then download it to the machine via a USB stick or embroidery card depending on which your machine has. Brother has several programs available or you can probably use any program that saves in .PES format.


----------



## huntindog (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks.

I now have another question.
When setting the print into words, I do not see a way to leave a space between them.

Am I missing something? Or does that function not exist?


----------



## graphicsonthefly (Oct 6, 2014)

While I don't have your model of a Brother machine, my PR600 allows resizing of the installed fonts and with a quick look at your manual it appears your machine has the same feature available. Once you select a font size and create your lettering you would click on the SIZE button and there will be buttons to increase, decrease and return to original size. Look for the boxes with the arrows either pointing in or out around the box to decrease or increase the size.

Good luck in learning the machine!


----------

